# Angel's Camp - Should/Can I rent or should I cancel



## jrogersok (Nov 3, 2017)

We booked a 2 bedroom via Monday Madness for Angel's Camp from Dec 25-30 but are not going to be able to use it.

Should we try renting it out and if so, what would be a reasonable charge/night?

Can I rent a Monday Madness rental?

We paid roughly $400 for it for $80/night.


----------

